
Why “no code operations” will be the next big job in tech - BerislavLopac
https://medium.com/@edavidpeterson/why-no-code-operations-is-the-next-big-job-in-tech-b8bb886378ac
======
raxxorrax
A really good workflow engine could really improve many corporations in my
opinion. Yes, there are solutions like MS Flow (renamed now) and IFTTT, but I
think both services are lacking, especially for debugging problems and their
cloud nature is heavily annoying and is no good fit for many corporations.

For basic stuff like SIP phone rings and isn't answered -> mail to XY. New,
urgent QA process -> inform all relevant participants... there are unlimited
use cases.

Workflow engines need to be integrated with on premise user management like AD
services to really shine. Cloud solutions are penalized here or need to
interface Office Online. Of course there are better solutions available, but
MS is widespread in this landscape.

No code workflows can be really good and dependable. That does NOT mean custom
code should be excluded. MS made a custom HTTP request a "premium" feature in
Flow. Of course the product can only fail with this approach.

------
chadcmulligan
I remember working with a product called oracle case in the 90's - managers
could write systems - no developers needed was the blurb. The problem with all
these things is the corner cases, things that are exceptions to the normal
flow.

